# Nice Carving site with huge Artworks



## Jazzjerry (Oct 3, 2007)

Check out this site. Its in the Netherlands. Very nice artwork by 2 dutch chainsaw artists.

Beeldhout


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Oct 3, 2007)

Deze site is bedoeld om een indruk te geven van het werk van de kunstenaars


----------



## Jazzjerry (Oct 3, 2007)

*This site is*

This site is meant to give you an impression of the artists.....


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Oct 4, 2007)

Jazzjerry,
Any idea what the attachment on the Stilh is??


----------



## Jazzjerry (Oct 5, 2007)

*Stihl attachement.*

It is meant to be a stump grinder but we use it al little different. :hmm3grin2orange: 

I am not sure what the brand is, I will have a look if you realy want.

Greetz Jazzjerry.

www.Beeldhout.nl


----------



## aquan8tor (Oct 10, 2007)

Is it sold through stihl dealers??


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Oct 11, 2007)

Jazzjerry
Yes I would appreciate it if you would look up the name and Price info. 
I am thinking about buying a Log Master http://www.logwizard.com/logmaster.php3

Do you use them for carving? I use a Log wizzard at the moment, and really like it.....
nothing better than attaching cool tools to your chainsaw.....


----------

